# Youtube Videos stop playing



## Pietersmieters (Dec 28, 2008)

First of all, I don't know if this thread is in the right section , if not I'm sorry..

so I have this problem with youtube, The videos buffer completely but just don't want to play further than 1/5 of the total length of the video. I don't know what the problem is I have Adobe Flash Player 10 and a "stable" internet connection. Since I have this new pc I'm unable to watch the full length of videos on youtube. My old pc was able to do this with the same internet connection but unfortunatly it "died".

Thanks in Advance any help is much much appreciated


----------



## panyan (Dec 28, 2008)

im pretty good with computers, but i've never heard anything like this... have you been fidling with yout firewall settings or even your browser settings? also have you recently upgraded your browser version becuase it may be a bug in the new version of your browser (i thought you might have downloaded the newest version seeing as it is a new comp)..... sorry i cant be more help but i am really pretty handy on computers


----------



## cardmagic12345 (Dec 28, 2008)

Used to happen to me when I had a slow connection.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 29, 2008)

Happened to me at 2 seconds into the video sometimes, it fixed itself when I closed Firefox and reopened it.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 29, 2008)

this happends often to me too. maybe its because you have too many windows open or something?


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 29, 2008)

It was the only window I had open, the red line is fully loaded but with a video of like 11 seconds it stops at 3-4 seconds, and a video of +-10 mins stops at 1-2 minutes, then the "loading circle" from youtube appears and keeps loading, it never stops maybe it has something to do with my nvidia firewall which is installed on this pc but not on my previous one, I have the same internet connection and on my previous pc that worked perfect, never had to pause or anything, just normal:confused:


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 29, 2008)

last time I had this problem it was firefox. they worked fine on IE but not firefox. I un installed and reinstalled it and they worked again.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 30, 2008)

okokart said:


> Cixi KingAo Gifts Co., Ltd. is a professional manufacturer of head massager,Massager,massagers,Back Massager,Massager Ring,Electrical Massager,Tea Filter,Candlestick and more products for total body relaxation.



get out of here dude.


----------

